# Pintail Limits



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

I thought they were going to raise the limit back up to two, but it seems it has gone back to the one and one only per day according to the new proclamation. 

more than 2 canvasbacks, no more than 2
female mallards, no more than 1 pintail,
no more than 2 redheads, no more than 2
wood ducks and no more than 3 scaup).
The possession limit is three times the
daily bag limit.
• Coots—25 daily or 75 in possession


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Well thats a real downer isnt it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Who really eats ducks anyway?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Who really eats ducks anyway?


Asians and cats seem to like them...


----------



## Tanker Chief (Aug 6, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> Who really eats ducks anyway?


Hate to agree but it's true. Growing up in Ogden in the 70's all I ever did was duck hunt. My dad and I would kill close to 60 birds a season. But, then we'd end up throwing a lot away because we never liked to eat them. Smoking the the meat was the only thing we liked but you can only eat so much. 

Finally stopped hunting them so we weren't wasting the resource.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Y’all need to learn how to cook duck! 

Iv had Canvas back and pintail that was on par with a good cut stake from any restaurant. Every wild game has its way of being cooked but, up until I learned how to cook duck I would have rather eat the soles off my boot!


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

That's exactly it. Dont cook the **** thing like chicken. Cook like steaks and it is nothing different than a tenderloin.



goosefreak said:


> Y'all need to learn how to cook duck!
> 
> Iv had Canvas back and pintail that was on par with a good cut stake from any restaurant. Every wild game has its way of being cooked but, up until I learned how to cook duck I would have rather eat the soles off my boot!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Wish I was good enough to have duck on the menu 1-2 times a week. Stuff is tasty.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Y'all need to learn how to cook duck!
> 
> Iv had Canvas back and pintail that was on par with a good cut stake from any restaurant. Every wild game has its way of being cooked but, up until I learned how to cook duck I would have rather eat the soles off my boot!


Goosefreak is hitting the nail on the head. Don't go past medium rare or medium at the most for a duck. I've even eaten a few divers this way that were pretty good. Most of the divers I've shot got turned into sausage though. Puddle ducks cooked the right way will make you slap yo Mama AND say your Sunday School lesson backwards.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

https://honest-food.net/how-to-cook-duck-breasts/

Best.Method.Ever.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> https://honest-food.net/how-to-cook-duck-breasts/
> 
> Best.Method.Ever.


Buy Shaw's book. His Red Currant jelly sauce is really nice.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> https://honest-food.net/how-to-cook-duck-breasts/
> 
> Best.Method.Ever.


Hank Shaw is responsible for nearly all of my good wild game recipes. That dude could make a shingle taste good.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

wagdog said:


> Goosefreak is hitting the nail on the head. Don't go past medium rare or medium at the most for a duck. I've even eaten a few divers this way that were pretty good. Most of the divers I've shot got turned into sausage though. Puddle ducks cooked the right way will make you slap yo Mama AND say your Sunday School lesson backwards.


My family pounds the duck sausage I make from the divers and left over puddle duck, but a medium mallard with a plumb sauce gets their mouth watering every time.


----------

